# Anyone else been started on 100mg clomid?



## lawsy (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi,

Just wondered has anyone else been started on 100mg straight off? Is there a higher risk of multiples? Been told to take them days 2-6.


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I think some do hun .. are they offering you scans to see how many follicles you produce? May be worth asking if you are worried..
Cat x


----------



## Beathag (Jul 27, 2005)

lawsy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just wondered has anyone else been started on 100mg straight off? Is there a higher risk of multiples? Been told to take them days 2-6.


 Hi, I was started off on 100mg in 2003 and had my ds at the end of that year! I am now pg again and yet to find out if it's a single or multiple pg!!! Think odds are pretty low on 100mg and are higher on 150mg. Good Luck and have fun trying!!!


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

HI Lawsy,

I was started off on 100mg of clomid on CD2 to 6 as well.  I think what you're prescribed and monitored just varies from area to area!

Good luck !!!

Nix.


----------



## lawsy (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks girls! Gotta wait for my AF first, so will be starting in a couple of weeks. How did you all find the side effects of 100mg? I think she will scan me mid cycle. I'm living in spain and only speak a little spanish, so we only really half understand eachother!!!!!!!!!!!! That's why this website is so helpful x


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

The side effects for me have varied each month - not too bad though and more than worth it if it all works !!


----------



## angeldelight78 (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi Lawsy

im also waiting for af to start the 100mg clomid (1st time for me) day 2-6..............  good luck and hope the clomid brings you a BFP   

Nicky xxx


----------



## lawsy (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi Nicky,

When will you start roughly then? Perhaps we can be cycle buddies? My AF is due approx middle of this month, but it has been anything between 32-44 days. I have also had slightly high prolactin levels so on dostinex for that too. I also have 2 daughters 10 and 7 yrs, from a previous relationship. It's hard when you have conceived naturally before. I wasn't even trying!!!!!!! Good luck and baby dust to you too Laura xxx


----------



## lawsy (Aug 7, 2007)

Oh p.s Nicky,

What monitoring are you having? Ta x


----------



## angeldelight78 (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi Lawsy

im also due around same time as you too, would be lovely to start together/cycle buddies  

our situations are very simular, especially with concieving before naturally, its so fustrating isnt it  

im not having any monitoring as such only 21 day bloods to check ov, ive heard so many people say they are being monitored but i also no many that arnt getting any at all so i suppose have to go with the flow as they say

goodluck to you & loads  

Nicky
xxx

hope 2 speak soon and if want can pm me anytime, im nearly always on pc


----------



## angeldelight78 (Apr 3, 2007)

sending u some bubbles for good luck


----------



## lawsy (Aug 7, 2007)

Great to keep in touch as we go through this journey! How do I pm you on this site? I notice you say your in west midlands, whereabouts?  to you too xx


----------



## angeldelight78 (Apr 3, 2007)

if you click on ANGELDELIGHT78 and scroll down it ask's 'SEND THIS PERSON A PERSONAL MESSAGE'... just click on there and type away

actually i'l send you one now and all you have to do is press reply 

xx


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hiya,
I've taken clomid at 100mg d2-6 for 7 months now.  Unfortunately I've only Ov'd about 4 of those months and no BFP yet.  I don't get any side effects at all fortunately but maybe that's why it's not working.

I'm waiting for af before starting again after a couple of months off and a lap/dye in July.  My cons even talked about taking 150mg but kind of left it up to me to decide.  I may break them in half and do 125mg - lol.

Good luck girls.


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi, 

I took 100mg cd2-6. I think there is more chance of multiples if its a higher dose.

Good luck hun  

nikki xx


----------



## lawsy (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks for your good luck girls!

Oh and congrats to Nikki it worked for you, happy pregnancy! How many mths did it take you to conceive on clomid?

My fella propsed last night!!!!!!!!!!! Yippee!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS !!!!!!!!!!!!

Nix.


----------

